# Your go-to place for HO stuff?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone order from Bad L's Hobby?
I usually order from Jag,Buds,harrison from model motoring or Lucky Bobs and i dont hear anything about Bad L.
Any other good sites to order from?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have order from there one time for a track set.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, I've ordered from Bad L (as well as JAG), and he's Great to deal with too !


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

It depends on what I need, I've positive experience with Jag, Bud's, Lucky Bob's, Dave's HO Raceway, HoSlotcars.com, hope listing these places isn't a TOS violation :freak:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

good to deal with...


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought a a case a cars from him good deal.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

stirlingmoss said:


> Does anyone order from Bad L's Hobby?
> I usually order from Jag,Buds,harrison from model motoring or Lucky Bobs and i dont hear anything about Bad L.
> Any other good sites to order from?


I've ordered from Bob a number of times over the years. Never a problem. He usually attends the Aberdeen show if you get a chance to go there.

Can't go wrong with the others you listed either.

Joe


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

When I tried to go to the Bad L site, my virus protection program stopped me with this warning.










:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hobby Talk .com is my best source for anything HO. Just post a "Wanted" thread and watch the offers come in.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I've worked with Bob at BadL's for many years at the Midwest Slot car show. Always good to deal with and very nice. A quality person.

Tom


----------



## mercury09 (Feb 17, 2002)

Norton 360 threw up a warning for me, too. Hey Bob, check into this so I can go to your website. 
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I just walk around the room looking into everybody else's boxes and take what I need.
Actually, I go thru another racing buddie and buy where-ever he buy's.
It would be nice to know where, and what to get items from. I will watch for the list to grow and check all of them out.
Rich


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I use the one two three method*

It's always been a no brainer for me

My first choice is to always support my friends, acquaintences, and active members right here at home who not only provide a service; but also take the extra time to add quality content to HT.

Then I support vendors who have gone the extra mile and become Lifetime members, provide forum sponsorship or both. 

Finally, if pressed, I'll shop other vendors or Paybay; paying close attention to avoid greedy mark ups or those offering apparent discounts and then gouging the shipping and handling.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

mercury09 said:


> Norton 360 threw up a warning for me, too. Hey Bob, check into this so I can go to your website.
> Thanks!
> Jim


I would like to look at the site too. Can someone who has access to him ask him to fix whatever is wrong.

:dude:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That warning doesn't mean the site has a virus necessarily, it's usually just how the site's cookie is configured. Norton 360 will warn you about all kinds of commonplace sites


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Travis, you might try a different browser. Maybe Google Chrome or Firefox? I've never had a problem with my Norton on Firefox at Bob's site.

Tom


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Shows*

I have purchased several items from Bad L at several different shows. I have not ordered online from him. He always seems to have good prices at the shows. I have never had a problem with anything I bought from him.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bad L is AOK!:thumbsup:


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I use Trend-Micro as an anti-virus, it is very good. If it say's there is a problem with the site, there is a problem with the site. Now, the owner of the site may not even know there is a problem. They should have their web provider check and see what the problem is. There are two different anti-virus programs here that have said there is a problem with the site, so there must be. Maybe it is only the way the cookies are configured.....if that's all it is, the web host should be able to fix it. The site owner should think of the possible sales he is losing because people back out when they get the warning. I get the same warning with Chrome, Firefox and IE.

:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lately, my go-to place has been Hobby Lobby....

40% off dude... :thumbsup:


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

travis1960 said:


> I use Trend-Micro as an anti-virus, it is very good. If it say's there is a problem with the site, there is a problem with the site. Now, the owner of the site may not even know there is a problem. They should have their web provider check and see what the problem is. There are two different anti-virus programs here that have said there is a problem with the site, so there must be. Maybe it is only the way the cookies are configured.....if that's all it is, the web host should be able to fix it. The site owner should think of the possible sales he is losing because people back out when they get the warning. I get the same warning with Chrome, Firefox and IE.
> 
> :dude:


http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/badlhby.com
http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=badlhby.com

Looks like the problem has already been corrected.

http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=badlhby.com

The location shown in the Threat Report at the above is no longer valid. I've bought from badlhby.com a few times with no problems whatsoever. But of course, not visiting a site you don't feel comfortable visiting is always a good rule to follow.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I just tried the site again, still get the same warning.

:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

travis1960 said:


> I just tried the site again, still get the same warning.
> 
> :dude:


Travis - trend micro virus software sucks really.. its a cheap software that doesnt protect very well. it has the worst reviews according to cnet.com. you can go ahead and click on bottom that shows "still want to open this page, despise the risk?" go ahead do it and nothing bad will happen. trust me. i am the computer guy for 25 years. 

Wes


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Travis - trend micro virus software sucks really.. its a cheap software that doesnt protect very well. it has the worst reviews according to cnet.com. you can go ahead and click on bottom that shows "still want to open this page, despise the risk?" go ahead do it and nothing bad will happen. trust me. i am the computer guy for 25 years.
> 
> Wes


Have used Trend-Micro for many, many years, nothing has ever got past it. It is very good and I trust it. 
When it tells me don't go, I don't go. 

:dude:


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Out of curiousity, I looked up Bad L Hobbies, and got the "caution" icon on the web listing. Which states that this site poses computer threats.

I use Norton anti-virus.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just went there my self. Norton 360 set at high safety. site opened right up with Firefox. I have no need to try other browsers. I would suspect a protection program that throws up a warning so easily on a site that has no real threat. 
and, there is every probability that Travis has NOT cleared Cache and Cookies in some time and is looking at an old result of a previous attempt to look at the site. 
I am not really an expert at much of anything, but I have learned a few things in my short time so I just wanted to pass on my experience.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No sweat.
Popped right up with Firefox/Norton 360.
Lickety split.
Clean as a whistle.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> there is every probability that Travis has NOT cleared Cache and Cookies in some time and is looking at an old result of a previous attempt to look at the site.


I actually do this a couple of times a day, every day. 
It's no big deal, I am sure anything on that site can be found on other sites that don't have a warning pop up. It's all good. 

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK man, no harm intended, I don't want to stir anything, just trying to offer options.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe the L's on the website are bad?


----------

